# Big South - log underwater in last drop got me



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Most people take out a few eddies above the log jam on Big South and walk up to the trail. You should do that.

I decided to go to the eddy that is immediately above the log jam, to the right, about 15 or 20 feet above the huge log. There is an innocuous looking 3 ft. drop that leads into the eddy. Kent successfully boofed the drop and I followed, no boof, went deep, and got stuffed under a log that is in that drop. It is totally invisible. I surfaced with my neck and head above water and a log in my lap. It took well over a minute to get out of my boat and it was difficult to say the least. At the end my foot was caught in my backband and I was getting tired. It sucked bad but I got out. We were able to Z-drag my boat out of there and found my paddle in the log jam. I feel very fortunate to not only be living but to have all my shit so I can go paddle some class V next weekend (not).

One thing that helped me was full float bags in the stern. I think it helped keep the back end up a bit and my head out of the water. I am using a kid's scooby doo punching bag because it holds air all day, unlike any kayaking float bag I've ever bought.

Don't do that last drop. The log is still in there.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Damn bro, that sounds bad. Our group got out in that same eddy yesterday to portage the logs. We didn't see the log that got you.

Also, there is new wood in the rapid below Double Trouble. Sneak it far left.

Another note of caution. When paddling down through to Curtain Call, be careful if you run the mini gorge past the sieve. The left eddy at Curtain Call is well guarded and a bit tricky right now. Missing that eddy will have you scrambling hard to avoid getting sucked down the sieve -- not recommended. The drop immediatly following the sieve is pretty fun though.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeh missing the left eddy at Curtian Call is easier than it looks. And, from our perspective yesterday, dropping that shit backwards would not be good. 

As Frenchy mentioned, the 2nd drop in Curtian packs a little punch. The rock on the left side has a cave in the back. Tricky dicky for sure.

Scott


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

The log that Ture is referencing is buried, so you can't see it. Even though you get a few more fun drops, you'd be well advised to take out at the orange marker about 100 feet above the huge log blocking most of the channel. For one, as you get closer to the huge log it seems that alot of wood starts stacking up in benign looking places (as the one Ture visited). Two, the hike out from the latter takeout is straight up hill (pretty steep for my lazy ass). 

If you do choose to go further than the orange marker, be heads up for that last slot about twenty yards upstream of the huge log jam. The slot is formed by a big round boulder center river. The line is to the right of the boulder into a pool. If you run it, get your nose up and try not to be too far left!

Other than that, we had a good day and even at the low flows the Big South is a sweet run! Not pushy at all and plenty of time to make your moves


cheers
Kent


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyone need a partner on the BS before thurs.? First timer looking for a guide.


----------

